# Vorsicht, heiß! Die sexiesten Spiele-Protagonistinnen



## MaxFalkenstern (25. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Vorsicht, heiß! Die sexiesten Spiele-Protagonistinnen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Vorsicht, heiß! Die sexiesten Spiele-Protagonistinnen


----------



## Nutjob (25. Februar 2012)

Und?
Wann kommt die sexiesten männlichen Protagonisten?
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass auch Frauen und Homosexuelle gamen?
Oder daran, dass es mehr als peinlich ist eine Frau nur auf grosszügigen Ausschnitt und dicken Hintern zu reduzieren?
Setzen, sechs!


----------



## zwxk (25. Februar 2012)

Grrrr... warum ist bei sowas immer Miranda aus Mass Effect dabei? Wie mir die auf die Nerven gegangen ist die *$"!% ^^ 

Da ist ja sogar EDI und das Geth-Dings (Legion oder so?) noch "sexier"


----------



## hifumi (25. Februar 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Und?
> Wann kommt die sexiesten männlichen Protagonisten?
> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass auch Frauen und Homosexuelle gamen?
> Oder daran, dass es mehr als peinlich ist eine Frau nur auf grosszügigen Ausschnitt und dicken Hintern zu reduzieren?
> Setzen, sechs!


 
Ja klar, aber du musst wissen, dass diese Artikel eh ausschliesslich dazu dienen, Google Hits zu erzeugen. Da lohnt es sich eben mehr etwas zu Themen zu schreiben die häufiger als Suchbegriffe verwendet werden.

Ich meine, man könnte sich ja auch hinsetzen und einen Artikel verfassen über das Frauenbild in Computerspielen, ob sich das im Laufe der Zeit geändert hat usw. ... aber das wäre ja mit Arbeit verbunden und würde im Endeffekt doch nicht so viele Hits erzeugen wie eine Sammlung Polygontitten.


----------



## Ysa82 (25. Februar 2012)

Miranda war von der Persönlichkeit her öde. Morrigan dafür hatte wenigstens Charakter. EDI war für mich die wahre Heldin von Mass Effect 2


----------



## Ysa82 (25. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber du musst wissen, dass diese Artikel eh ausschliesslich dazu dienen, Google Hits zu erzeugen. Da lohnt es sich eben mehr etwas zu Themen zu schreiben die häufiger als Suchbegriffe verwendet werden.
> 
> Ich meine, man könnte sich ja auch hinsetzen und einen Artikel verfassen über das Frauenbild in Computerspielen, ob sich das im Laufe der Zeit geändert hat usw. ... aber das wäre ja mit Arbeit verbunden und würde im Endeffekt doch nicht so viele Hits erzeugen wie eine Sammlung Polygontitten.


 
Ganz genau. Wenn ich mir die Hits auf meinem Blog ansehe... die meisten Treffer auf einen Beitrag in dem es um eine neue Wohnung ging. Unter den Tags war unter anderem: Ausziehen


----------



## der-jan (25. Februar 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Und?
> Wann kommt die sexiesten männlichen Protagonisten?
> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass auch Frauen und Homosexuelle gamen?
> Oder daran, dass es mehr als peinlich ist eine Frau nur auf grosszügigen Ausschnitt und dicken Hintern zu reduzieren?
> Setzen, sechs!



ach komm jetzt - solche zusammenstellungen sind dem persönlichen geschmack geschuldet und wenn der schreiber eben keine männlichen protagonisten sexy findet ist das völlig ok - um die eigenen persönlichen ansichten kund zu tun gibt es ja die postings

ich zb vermisse keine kerle in der aufzählung aber für meinen geschmack fehlen die doa mädels besonders hitomi, ayane und christie und ich finde kathryn aus singularity nen tacken süßer als original alyx 

trotzdem mosere ich nicht rum mit "setzen sechs!" ich glaub nicht daß dieser artikel und meinung eines einzelnen schreibers ein fall für den gleichstellungsbeauftragen ist...


----------



## Nutjob (25. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> ach komm jetzt - [...]


 
Die persönliche Meinung vom Autor hier ist doch irrelevant, es geht ums Prinzip. Wenn es stattdessen wenigstens "Die interessantesten weiblichen Charaktere" wäre (also wenn es um Story und Persönlichkeit/Motive ginge) fänd ich den Artikel ja nett. Aber nein, es geht nur oberflächlich ums Aussehen der Damen. Die natürlich alle sexy und heiß und dem aktuellen Schönheitsideal entsprechen müssen. Da kommt man sich ja vor wie auf dem Fleischmarkt.

@hifumi

Da hast du leider Recht. Fände es schön, wenn mal so ein Artikel wie von dir genannt kommen würde.


----------



## mastercd (25. Februar 2012)

In Games wird halt ne Frau meistens sexy dargestellt da isses dann schon geil solche Frauen zusehen aber im RL trifft man solche nicht häufig ^^ darum meine ich sexy JA übertrieben NEIN (lieber durchschnittlich)


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. Februar 2012)

"sexiesten" 
gibt's das Wort überhaupt    ?


----------



## Rising-Evil (25. Februar 2012)

Miranda ist schon sexy; allerdings nicht auf dem Foto


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Oder daran, dass es mehr als peinlich ist eine Frau nur auf grosszügigen Ausschnitt und dicken Hintern zu reduzieren?


 
Das machen Frauen doch im RL sogar oft selbst, in dem sie sich extra knappe Sachen anziehen, um den Männern zu gefallen.
Oder irgendwelche Promis, die sich nackedei in irgendeinem Magazin präsentieren. 
Die wollen da ja auch nicht ihren Charakter präsentieren 

Und du schaust auch sicher keinen Pron, weil die Frauen dort alle so einen tollen Charakter haben 
Den Charakter eines Menschen kann man doch eh erst erleben, wenn man in Kontakt mit einem Menschen kommt und das geht auf Bildern ja schlecht. Und bei Polygonfiguren schon einmal gar nicht 

Übrigens: Endlich mal wieder jemand, der einen Text schreibt und das Wort "heiß" verwendet. Bei anderen liest man oft immer "Die ist so hot.".. was ich immer grausam finde


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> ach komm jetzt - solche zusammenstellungen sind dem persönlichen geschmack geschuldet und wenn der schreiber eben keine männlichen protagonisten sexy findet ist das völlig ok - um die eigenen persönlichen ansichten kund zu tun gibt es ja die postings


 
Mit ein wenig gutem Willen hätte man "Die sexiesten Spiele-Protagonisten" als Titel gewählt, Männer mit rein genommen, und den Artikel zusammen mit einem weiblichen Redaktionsmitglied geschrieben, wenn der Herr geschmackliche Probleme damit hat, auch Männern eine erotische Ausstrahlung zuzusprechen. 

Aber das ist eine eher mit einem Augenzwinkern zu betrachtende Aussage, denn aufregen kann ich mich auch als Frau eher weniger über solche Artikel. 

Oh, aber zum Thema: Triss aus The Witcher hatte was, Mona Sax fand ich in der Tat ebenfalls ganz cool und wenn schon Uncharted, dann bitte nicht Chloe vergessen.


----------



## Mothman (25. Februar 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als Außenseiter abgestempelt zu werden () , aber: Ich hatte NOCH NIE sexuelle Gefühle für ein 3D-Model oder geschweige denn Gefühle gegenüber 2D-Sprites.  

Wie können die sexy sein? Die können höchsten design-technisch so gemacht sein, dass man sagen kann "die sind realistisch und sehen gut aus". Aber sexy?


----------



## HMCpretender (25. Februar 2012)

Alyx Vance...

Warum landet Gordon Freemans Bruder immer in auflistungen, wo es um Frauen geht?


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als Außenseiter abgestempelt zu werden () , aber: Ich hatte NOCH NIE sexuelle Gefühle für ein 3D-Model oder geschweige denn Gefühle gegenüber 2D-Sprites.
> 
> Wie können die sexy sein? Die können höchsten design-technisch so gemacht sein, dass man sagen kann "die sind realistisch und sehen gut aus". Aber sexy?


 
och
wenn da sich Cosplayer ihre Ideen da so rausziehen, dann schauts schon gut aus  
Aber zumindest haben die alle, mehr oder weniger, was an das sieht ja bei manchen Fantasy-RPGs anders aus, was aber daran liegt dass die Designs oft von horny Men gemacht werden


----------



## Mothman (25. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> och
> wenn da sich Cosplayer ihre Ideen da so rausziehen, dann schauts schon gut aus
> Aber zumindest haben die alle, mehr oder weniger, was an das sieht ja bei manchen Fantasy-RPGs anders aus, was aber daran liegt dass die Designs oft von horny Men gemacht werden


Ja, DANN! Das sind dann aber Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut (gerüchteweise zumindest  ).


----------



## Mothman (25. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber du musst wissen, dass diese Artikel eh ausschliesslich dazu dienen, Google Hits zu erzeugen. Da lohnt es sich eben mehr etwas zu Themen zu schreiben die häufiger als Suchbegriffe verwendet werden.


Ist die Frage was es bringt unter Begriffen wie "Sexy" oder "Titten" gefunden zu werden, wenn man nen Games-Magazin ist. 
Und: Kann die pcgames.de im hart umkämpften Markt um die Suchbegriffe "sexy" und "titten" überhaupt mithalten?
Aber so oft wie hier jetzt schon "Titten" steht, hat der Thread gute Chancen da nach oben zu klettern bei Google.


----------



## Prime85 (25. Februar 2012)

Hübsche und "heiße" Spiele-Frauen schön und gut aber warum erscheinen regelmäßig immer wieder mehr oder weniger die gleichen Artikel? Meine "Herzensdamen" habe ich schon in den anderen Artikeln vorgeschlagen:
http://www.pcgames.de/Panorama-Them...del-garantiert-gewinnen-lassen-wuerde-850259/
http://www.pcgames.de/Panorama-Them...ldin-Nennen-Sie-uns-Ihre-Favoritinnen-800808/

Edit: Meine Frage nach dem Warum kann ich mir eigentlich selbst beantworten: Weil wir ja auch immer wieder diese Artikel anklicken und unseren Senf dazu abgeben.


----------



## thoner79 (25. Februar 2012)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Edit: Meine Frage nach dem Warum kann ich mir eigentlich selbst beantworten: Weil wir ja auch immer wieder diese Artikel anklicken und unseren Senf dazu abgeben.


 
word..

mehr muss zu dem Thema auch nicht mehr gesagt werden.....


----------



## Mothman (25. Februar 2012)

Es heißt übrigens "Die heißesten Heldinnen" oder "DIE HEISSESTEN HELDINNEN". 
Würde ich jedes Mal nen Cent bekommen wo ich so einen Fehler sehe, wäre ich heute Multimilliardär. 

Es gibt zwar bereits das "große Esszett", aber noch nicht offiziell. Sorry, tut nicht zur Sache, musste das aber gerade mal los werden.


----------



## der-jan (25. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als Außenseiter abgestempelt zu werden () , aber: Ich hatte NOCH NIE sexuelle Gefühle für ein 3D-Model oder geschweige denn Gefühle gegenüber 2D-Sprites.


natürlich bist du ein außenseiter - denk nur mal daran wie viele kerle sich schon hentai filmchen angesehen haben


----------



## der-jan (25. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar bereits das "große Esszett", aber noch nicht offiziell. Sorry, tut nicht zur Sache, musste das aber gerade mal los werden.


du meinst das große esszelt - das kenn ich, da war ich auch schon mal drin


----------



## Mothman (25. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> du meinst das große esszelt - das kenn ich, da war ich auch schon mal drin


 
"Eszett" meinte ich natürlich.


----------



## VanSwieten (25. Februar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Miranda ist schon sexy; allerdings nicht auf dem Foto


 
Stimmt. In Mass Effect 2 hat sie mir auch wesentlich besser gefallen.


----------



## hifumi (25. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht das große Eszett aus? Was ich immer am furchtbarsten finde ist aber "HEIßESTEN" 



Mothman schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin hier als Außenseiter abgestempelt zu werden () , aber: Ich hatte NOCH NIE sexuelle Gefühle für ein 3D-Model oder geschweige denn Gefühle gegenüber 2D-Sprites.
> 
> Wie können die sexy sein? Die können höchsten design-technisch so gemacht sein, dass man sagen kann "die sind realistisch und sehen gut aus". Aber sexy?


 
Aber du findest doch sicherlich Bilder von echten Menschen sexy, oder?
In der Regel sind Computerfiguren ja sehr stilisiert, das ist vielleicht nicht jedermans Geschmack, aber so manche gerenderte Figur unterscheidet sich jetzt kaum noch von einem echten Menschen. Bzw. vom Bild eines echten Menschen.

Übrigens, ich bitte alle hier mal drum ihre sexiesten Computerspiel Männer zu nominieren, einfach so als Gegengewicht. Braucht sich auch keiner schwul bei vorkommen, falls das die Sorge sein sollte. Jegliche Schwulheitsverdächte (Ist das die Mehrzahl von "Verdacht"?) sind für diesen Thread hier ab sofort ausser Kraft gesetzt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2012)

1. Christie /DOA 
2. Miranda /Mass Effect
3. Talia al Ghul /Batman
4. Catwoman /Batman
5. Lara Croft /Tomb raider
6. Tifa /FF7
7. Sniper Wolf /Metal gear solid
8 Jill Valentine /Resident evil
9. Bayonetta /bayonetta
10. Glados /Portal (  )
11. Naomi /Metal gear solid

(Sind nicht sortiert, die Reihenfolge ist zufällig, Änderungen vorbehalten)

Ich kann Männer nicht wirklich zwischen attraktiv und nicht unterscheiden, ich verstehe auch nicht die Faszination an einem George Clooney, ich bin da eher frauenfixiert und froh drum, über ein voting über die coolsten Spielermänner (optisch) wäre ich dabei.


1. Dante /Devil May cry
2. Sephiroth /Final fantasy 7
3. Altair /Assassins Creed
4. Gerald /The Witcher
5. Genesis /Crisis core
6. Venom /Spiderman (Theoretisch ein Mann)
7. Pyramid head /Silent hill 2 (Nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen, ist das Gesicht unter der Pyramide das vom Hauptdarsteller, was bei der Auflösung von SH2 natürlich Sinn macht, womit ich sagen will: Ja- das ist ein Mann  )
8. Isaac Clarke

(Auch hier nicht sortiert, Änderungen vorbehalten)


----------



## Benerohnie (25. Februar 2012)

Haha, total cooles Special  Sollen andere über eure "furchtbar schlechten" Reports mal meckern, ich finde sie meistens sehr unterhaltsam und grandios! 

Jetzt habe ich aber doch eine Frage:
Elika kommt ja nur in "Prince of Persia" von 2008 vor glaube ich...und da ist der Held ja nicht der Prinze aus den anderen Teilen sondern wirklich nur ein Landstreicher und keineswegs blaublütig wie ihr schreibt oder? Ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das große Eszett aus? Was ich immer am furchtbarsten finde ist aber "HEIßESTEN"


 
Großes ß


----------



## svd (25. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Großes ß



Wundert mich direkt, dass die 1944er Briefmarke ein großes Doppel-S hatte und nicht gleich einen doppelten Potter. 

Und auch komisch, dass das Scharf-S nicht gleich der Rechtschreibreform zum Opfer gefallen und komplett durch das Schaf-S ersetzt worden ist.


----------



## DenoZaso (25. Februar 2012)

ihr habt eva aus mgs3 vergessen >.<


----------



## Mothman (25. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Aber du findest doch sicherlich Bilder von echten Menschen sexy, oder?


Da kommt es stark auf den Menschen an.  Aber grundsätzlich ja, bin ja auch nur ein Mann.
Allerdings weiß ich dann auch dass das ein echter Mensch ist und bei einem virtuellen weiß ich dass es nur Polygone sind. Das macht für mich schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## fatal-illusion (26. Februar 2012)

Rayne, Tali und Kitana fand ich recht schick  Nicht der Optik wegen (bisske schwierig bei Tali eh...), aber mysteriös ist immer gut....leider real seltener anzutreffen, als die 2 "Hauptargumente", die oft beinah wortwörtlich ins Auge stechen -.- Wie gesagt, die 3 fand ich schick bzw. durchaus "reizvoll" auf ihre Art, aber sicher nicht im Sinne von sexy, da halt ich's wie Moth...Polygone und so.


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. Februar 2012)

Und wo ist Cate Archer?


----------



## Azrasel (19. April 2012)

fail , da fehlt triss merigold


----------



## Zaphrozz (19. April 2012)

Okay mir fehlen da einige SEHR offensichtliche Teilnehmer

Samara, Jack, Morinth - Mass Effect 2
Bad Girl, Shinobu, Dr. Naomi - No More Heroes
Juliet - Lollipop Chainsaw
Bayonetta - Bayonetta
Poison - Final Fight
Posin Ivy - Batman Arkham Asylum/City
Valentine, Cerebella, Parasoul - Skullgirls
Ivy - Soul Calibur
Fang - Final Fantasy XIII
Cloe - Uncharted 2

Naja und dann noch so ziemlich jeder weitere weibliche Charakter aus allen Beat-em-ups dieser Welt, wie Dead or Alive, Tekken, Street Fighter, Soul Calibur, etc.

Aber ehrlich mal: Elena vor Cloe? Fang vor Lightning? Nur weils die Haupt-Weiber der Story sind, heißt das nicht dass sie auch am heißesten sind.


----------



## smurfsoft (19. April 2012)

Julie Strain (Heavy Metal F.A.K.K.2)
Rynn (Drakan)
Scarlett (Venetica)
Cate Archer (N.O.L.F.)
Rayne (Bloodrayne)
Triss Merigold (The Witcher 2)


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (19. April 2012)

Ach ja, der Inhalt der ensprechenden Bildserie eines solchen Artikels mag ja nicht so grandios sein, dafür ist der passende thread um so interessanter...
btt mir fehlt Lilith aus Borderlands. Cellshading ist zwar als Make-up eher suboptimal, dafür ist die nicht so weichgespült wie der Rest der hier auftretenden Weiblichkeit. Und wer ihr zu lange auf bestimmte Körperregionen starrt riskiert ne Watschn mit 800% Schadensbonus


----------



## billy336 (19. April 2012)

äusserst heiss finde ich noch die hexe triss merigold von the witcher spielen
http://www.best-topmodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Triss-Merigold-5.jpg

von den herren wäre alan wake mein favorit
http://static.gamesradar.com/images/mb//GamesRadar/us/Games/A/Alan%20Wake/Bulk%20Viewer/PC_Xbox360/Alan_Wake_012--screenshot_large.jpg

und der hässlichste, aber einer der coolsten geralt von riva


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> "Eszett" meinte ich natürlich.



Ach so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JamesMark (19. April 2012)

Mir fehlt definitiv Lydia von Skyrim:

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/1SGTMAJOR/Lydia.jpg


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2012)

Miranda gefällt mir am Besten und auch Triss Merigold ist sehr hübsch. Cate Archer ist aber auch nicht übel, sie hat irgendwie Stil und was faszinierendes. Wirkt irgendwie cool


----------



## boad (19. April 2012)

triss merigold aus the witcher 2 fehlt


----------



## hotdog788 (19. April 2012)

Eindeutig Lara Croft


----------



## svd (19. April 2012)

Viel tätowierte Körper sind zwar nicht immer mein Fall, aber Raynes Halbschwester "Ferril" war schön texturiert.


----------

